# Palm Springs general area



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

If I were interested in looking at a "vacation" place in the "Palm Springs" area - and by this I mean sort a 100 mile radius of there.

Where are the good bets and where is the riding likley to be best?

All suggestions welcome - so long as the missus and kids can stay occupied with shopping, or polls or ...............


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

toomanybikes said:


> If I were interested in looking at a "vacation" place in the "Palm Springs" area - and by this I mean sort a 100 mile radius of there.
> 
> Where are the good bets and where is the riding likley to be best?
> 
> All suggestions welcome - so long as the missus and kids can stay occupied with shopping, or polls or ...............


100 mile radius of Palm Springs???

I'll assume you want to stay _in_ Palm Springs for simplicity's sake. With a family I'd recommend either the downtown PS area on the Palm Canyon strip or near Bob Hope Dr. and Hwy 111 in Rancho Mirage. There's an indoor mall nearby and "The River", an outdoor shopping ctr with restaurants and water features.

lots of good road riding from either location. From downtown you can climb up to the Palm Springs Ariel Tram and in Rancho Mirage you can climb Hwy 74 for a workout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> 100 mile radius of Palm Springs???
> 
> I'll assume you want to stay _in_ Palm Springs for simplicity's sake. With a family I'd recommend either the downtown PS area on the Palm Canyon strip or near Bob Hope Dr. and Hwy 111 in Rancho Mirage. There's an indoor mall nearby and "The River", an outdoor shopping ctr with restaurants and water features.
> 
> lots of good road riding from either location. From downtown you can climb up to the Palm Springs Ariel Tram and in Rancho Mirage you can climb Hwy 74 for a workout.


Thank you HW


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

*Palm Springs Area Ride*

Check out "MapMyRide.Com" and enter Palm Springs, Palm Desert or Rancho Mirage. The previous post mentions Hwy 74 for a tough workout. It's essentially a full-on climb with switchbacks. It's narrow along the shoulder... but so far, the drivers have been courteous. Here's my route: 

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/rancho-mirage/417517076

When viewing, select hybrid view and check the elevation box... and then zoom in to see the twists and turns... it's about 3,800 feet... tough going up, exhilarating going down.


----------

